# After 2 Years, Hello



## avare (Apr 26, 2008)

Greetings everyone. I am Andre Vare from Hamilton, Ontario, Canada. 

After several posts on another thread I was gently reminded that I have not said hello yet. Seeing how I have mostly reading here for two years, it seems safe that I will be here for a while yet.

I read several of the New Member posts to get an idea of what write in this post, and the other posts were of little value. Not that they are not great, it's that my composition skills when when writing about myself are terrible.

I have been performing music (accordion, bass guitar, and tuba) since childhood. The smallest crowds I played for I could count on the thumbs of one hand. The largest were millions (live television).

My first experience with recording was with tube Dual tape recorders. I used to build my own electronics. Dynaco, Eico, Heathkit, and from scratch, depending on my age and availability of the equipment I wanted at the time. 

The first sound systems I used used Altec A-7s and Crown DC 150s. I used to have my own (live)sound company. I have worked recording studios as both engineer and chief engineer. I have produced records.

My first involvement with theater was prebuscent an Estonian play. I have been involved with theater in way or another ever since. Currently I am producing Doug Massey's _Riversong_ for which we are in the middle auditions.  

Aside from the above interests I love acoustics. Acoustics is one of most counter intuitive things in life. It has taught me one important lessons in my life. That lesson being "The more I learn, the more I realize how little I know."

The funniest and most frustrating experience I have ever had doing theater sound, was an outside amateur production of _Taming of the Shrew_. After the third performance (also known as tech rehearsal part three) I thought everything was under control. During the fourth performance, all of a sudden I heard a shrill sound from the sound system. Everyone was close miced and it was definitely not feedback. I noticed that the sound was coming from behind me also. About 100 yards away their was a Peregrine Falcon nest. The chicks were doing their first flight and screeching loudly about 50 yards away. You can't beat mother nature.

I hope this gives you some idea about who and this avare person is.

Andre


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome Andre. It's about time you introduced yourself. You've got a very interesting background and a fabulous wide variety of experience. Please don't wait so long to post again. The Booth grows stronger with every voices that joins the conversation.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 26, 2008)

And I will say welcome as well, even though I'm still a greenhorn here by most standards.

If you have a problem composing, it certainly didn't show up in your post. you were funny, succinct, and informative - what more could a reader ask for?

Glad to offer you a formal 'hello'!


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome officially welcome!


----------



## avare (Apr 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome Andre. It's about time you introduced yourself. You've got a very interesting background and a fabulous wide variety of experience. Please don't wait so long to post again. The Booth grows stronger with every voices that joins the conversation.



It is a pleasure reading here. Most of the time by the time I get to a thread, what I would have written is already written. One of the things that irks me is multiple posts saying the same thing in different words. I feel I would be wasting the readers time having to get the same info in a different flavor. If I feel I can give constructive information, I do.

Andre


----------



## avare (Apr 26, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> And I will say welcome as well, even though I'm still a greenhorn here by most standards.



Thanks. I wouldn't consider over 300 posts in less than two months as a greenhorn.

Not even close,
Andre


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 26, 2008)

avare said:


> Thanks. I wouldn't consider over 300 posts in less than two months as a greenhorn.
> Not even close,
> Andre


She umm... has a lot to say. I imagine her husband appreciates the break.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Byte me, Gaff! No wait, I'd probably...no, that's not right either. I don't talk half as much as I type - really! Besides, he works days, I work nights, when is there time? I am so going to get censored for this...


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> ...I am so going to get censored for this...


Censured. And no you're not. "Off Topic" and "New Member Board" are the two areas of CB where pretty much anything goes, except obscenity and profanity.


avare said:


> ...Most of the time by the time I get to a thread, what I would have written is already written. One of the things that irks me is multiple posts saying the same thing in different words. I feel I would be wasting the readers' time having to get the same info in a different flavor...


Thank you for that, avare. I've noticed that phenomenon on other forums; not so much on ControlBooth. One of the reasons for a post being a minimum of ten characters is to prevent "me too" posts; and it seems to be working.

Jump in when you feel it's appropriate. Thus far I've found your responses to be thoughtful and informative.


----------



## avkid (Apr 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I've noticed that phenomenon on other forums; not so much on ControlBooth. One of the reasons for a post being a minimum of ten characters is to prevent "me too" posts; and it seems to be working.


Really...?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 27, 2008)

avkid said:


> Really...?


Me too!


----------



## Logos (Apr 28, 2008)

Indeed ... !


----------



## Chris15 (May 12, 2008)

Belatedly Welcome.


It has been said that if you ant someone who knows everything, hire a graduate, if you want someone who knows something, hire a masters graduate and if you want someone who knows nothing, hire a PhD graduate.

In the lifelong process of learning, we tend that as we learn more we get to find where the gaps are in our knowledge and that, in my opinion, is part of what enables us to be lifelong learners... The old saying of you learn something new every day...


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 12, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Belatedly Welcome.
> 
> 
> It has been said that if you ant someone who knows everything, hire a graduate, if you want someone who knows something, hire a masters graduate and if you want someone who knows nothing, hire a PhD graduate.
> ...



Yes, but is that because we are actually learning something new everyday or just getting so forgetful that old things seem new to us? Alternating current, what will they think of next? (okay, so there's just the smallest chance that I'm joking about the AC stuff, but you know what I mean).

I do agree with you though, learning should be a life long experience, just don't tell that to someone about to graduate from a program - they're just ready to get out of school.


----------

